# CVS-Server absichern



## caramba12321 (14. September 2009)

Hallo leute,  ich habe local einen CVS Server unter ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty) installiert und ein repository engerichtet, klappt soweit auch alles sehr gut.  Ich möchte dies jetzt gerne auch auf meinem Server machen, jedoch da natürlich auch abgesichert.  Wie kann ich einen CVS Server absichern? z.B, zum synchroniseren mit einem Passwort absichern oder die Verbindung verschlüsseln.  Der  Server soll später von mehreren Programmierern für mehrere Projekte genutzt werden und muss natürlich gegenüber "Unbefugten" abgesichert sein.  Danke schonmal.  Gruß Caramba


----------



## caramba12321 (23. September 2009)

ich find nix im Internet. Alles was ich finde ist immer für einen localen Server, also nicht sicher. Hat das noch keiner gemacht? Keiner da zum helfen?


----------



## ZodiacXP (23. September 2009)

Hab heute einen gemacht und den erst mal ganz simpel abgesichert.

Struktur:
"host:besonderer_port/repository/Projektname"

Auf den Port muss erst mal einer kommen (http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/de/mod/mpm_common.html#listen und http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/de/mod/core.html#virtualhost), dann das Verzeichnis repository mit einem Passwort belegen und danach muss jeder nochmal Zugangsdaten für CVS wissen.


----------



## caramba12321 (23. September 2009)

ZodiacXP hat gesagt.:


> Hab heute einen gemacht und den erst mal ganz simpel abgesichert.
> 
> Struktur:
> &quot;host:besonderer_port/repository/Projektname&quot;
> ...



  danke schonmal! Wie meinst du das mit: Jeder muss Zugangsdaten für CVS wissen? wie hast du denn Zugangsdaten erstellt?(Nutze Ubuntu Jaunty)


----------



## ZodiacXP (24. September 2009)

Hier zum Beispiel steht wie man es machen kann:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=de&q=cvs+passwortgeschützt&btnG=Suche&lr=

24.09.09:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...3uPlobLp4xs8ukPMw&sig2=6_yujss2o03XqY1uhn95jA

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...XM9NMMpRC7cbKFzAg&sig2=5mtbvJXt_DJapvmveQjeXQ


----------

